# Enclosures N stuff.



## Kazaam (Oct 12, 2012)

I re-housed most of my T's today and I'd like to know what you guys think.

H minax tank:





Grammostola rosea tank:





Before you complain about the thin layer of substrate, there's a whole cave system in the foam with 2 entrances.





Marked them red.
The foam also keeps the temperature in the cave system around 75F without the use of any heating equipment.
Pterinochilus murinus RCF tank: 





The top layer of substrate is loam, it's softer than you might think.
Psalmopoeus irminia tank:





(I didn't rehouse this one yet, since I bought it a few months ago)

---------- Post added 10-12-2012 at 05:31 PM ----------

Keep in mind that they were re-housed today and it'll take some time for them to web, which makes it look more natural.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiderkid (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, those setups look great  That foam cave system in the G. rosea's enclosure is awesome. How did you make it? Does the T spend a lot inside it? How do you go about cleaning it?


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 14, 2012)

Spiderkid said:


> Wow, those setups look great  That foam cave system in the G. rosea's enclosure is awesome. How did you make it? Does the T spend a lot inside it? How do you go about cleaning it?


I put old newspapers around the walls/bottom of the tank, sprayed the foam in it, waited for it to dry, took it out, made the top a bit flatter and cut the cave system out, then I put clay on the top so the substrate doesn't directly touch the foam.

I simply remove the substrate, take the foam out, clean it and put it back in.

She uses it every night because the outside temperatures drop to 60F<

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 14, 2012)

I really like them, good job with the foam for maintaining heat.


----------



## Spiderkid (Oct 14, 2012)

What kind of foam do you use? I want to try something like this, before winter arrives


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 14, 2012)

Spiderkid said:


> What kind of foam do you use? I want to try something like this, before winter arrives


Simple spray foam.


----------



## arachnofab (Oct 15, 2012)

These look great - I was thinking about trying this for my current arboreal project. Just for a nice cage set up. Idk if i should take away the space in the tank as it'll be a 9"x9"x18" tank for a MM P.regalis. . . we'll see once its built I suppose.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 26, 2012)

Had to clean the P. irminia tank because of a centipede infestation, sucks, but it gave me the opportunity to change the whole tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peter Parker (Oct 26, 2012)

Good job K.  Love that P Irminia tank.  What kind of moss is that?


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 26, 2012)

ConcreteWeb said:


> Good job K.  Love that P Irminia tank.  What kind of moss is that?


The kind that grows on trees, I only know the native name of it :\

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peter Parker (Oct 26, 2012)

I love the way it looks K.  It looks like hobbit houses in Lord of the Rings.  I would like that moss for my gecko.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome stuff!


----------

